# Green Card/E2 investment visa



## Clara123 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to know if it's possible to obtain US visa or green card based upon qualifications solely.
My husband is a chartered accountant with many years of experience. Would it be possible for him to obtain visa based purely on his qualifications or does he need a job offer to go with it?
From what I read on one of the websites (about green card and E2 visa) the qualifications seem to be the primary requirement. 
I have to say, to me that sounds too easy to be true...

Also, anyone there with positive/negative experience/knowledge in obtaining E2 visa based on the investment into some kind of business - how successful is that, is it prone to cons etc..

Any info welcome, many thanks


----------

